# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] EDS-3000 Crow Εξωτερικός ανιχνευτής με διπλό υπέρυθρο PIR &μικροκύματικο MW αισθητήρα

## cosecon

Πωλούνται 4 τμχ μεταχειρισμένα EDS-3000 Crow  "Εξωτερικός ανιχνευτής με διπλό υπέρυθρο PIR & μικροκύματικο MW
αισθητήρα με λειτουργία PET."

Είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργική κατάσταση. 

40€ το τεμάχιο ή 140€ τα 4 τμχ.

Μπορώ να τα στείλω με γενική ταχυδρομική με επιβάρυνση του αγοραστή.
20190906_074253.jpg

----------

